# Baby Doe's Matchless Mine Atlanta



## Artfuldodger (Mar 24, 2015)

Does anyone remember this restaurant?

 Baby Doe's Matchless Mine was a landmark in Atlanta in 1985. The two- tiered restaurant and bar was lodged into the side of a hill overlooking I-285. The restaurant served over 400 hundred and the nightclub was designed as a mine shaft below which opened into a complete dance and bar wonderland complete with couches and comfy chairs, bar stools, and a old wooden plank-style dance floor.

The basic layout included an entrance made to look like a mineshaft, flanked by various mining-related artifacts such as tipple cars on narrow gauge rails and rusting hoist machinery. Inside, "down the mineshaft" as it were, one of two paths led down to the bar, while the other ascended to a dining room. Both rooms were heavily clad in the dark, rough-hewn timbering resonant of the interior of a mine, while, at the same time being furnished in high Victorian chintz and carpeting. And, as if to provide further cognitive disonance, both public spaces enjoyed un-underworld-like floor-to-ceiling glass windows facing "the view."

http://www.babydoe.org/restaurant.htm

I think I read that it was on Powers Ferry. Here is a picture;

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/467459636294743639/


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Took my prom date there


----------



## specialk (Mar 25, 2015)

met one of my wives there....swinging joint back in the day.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2015)

That's a cool looking place !


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 25, 2015)

specialk said:


> met one of my wives there....swinging joint back in the day.....



No wife met there but it was a happening place ...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll never forget the check for two I acquired there. Nice place but was expensive.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 25, 2015)

That was a popular prom spot. We were always too poor to eat there. Once I finally got to the point in my life where I could afford to go there, it closed.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 25, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> That was a popular prom spot. We were always too poor to eat there. Once I finally got to the point in my life where I could afford to go there, it closed.



Same here!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2015)

I barely remember going to dinner there with H22. Can't even remember who all we went with. I do remember the food was good. Cool place.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 = very drunk when she went to baby doe's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> mrs. hornet22 = very drunk when she went to baby doe's



 
mrs. hornet22= very YOUNG when she went to baby doe's.


----------



## twtabb (Mar 25, 2015)

I think I went there when I lived in Atlanta back in the 80's but there is a lot of things/people I don't remember from back then.

I did like Ray's on the river and I actually remember going there several times. That was one of my go to spots with a new lady friend.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 25, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> Took my prom date there


Senior Prom for me as well























No Sinclair was not my date (she was shorter)


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2015)

Its still there. Its just older and now is a Papa Doe.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 25, 2015)

I was a regular there back in the late 80's - made some very bad decisions at the Doe (get it)? Very cool place.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2015)

i don't get it


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't get it either.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i don't get it



Me neither?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i don't get it





T.P. said:


> I don't get it either.





Artfuldodger said:


> Me neither?





Make that X's 4 ????


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i don't get it


 


T.P. said:


> I don't get it either.


 


Artfuldodger said:


> Me neither?


 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Make that X's 4 ????


 

Idjuts all of youse.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Mar 25, 2015)

Yep, I remember taking my date to senior prom there as well. Cool place but pricey.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Make that X's 4 ????



Y'all still trying to get it?


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 25, 2015)

PappyHoel said:


> Y'all still trying to get it?



I reread my post and now I don't get it.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 25, 2015)

I forgot what I didn't get.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> I forgot what I didn't get.


It's getting harder to tell a doe from a buck inside the perimeter anyway


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

lol's


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 26, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> It's getting harder to tell a doe from a buck inside the perimeter anyway



bucks seem to have bigger gauges in their ears ....


----------



## 300 Mag (Mar 26, 2015)

I can remember going there for drinks after work to shoot the breeze on rainy days to watch bumper cars on 285.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 28, 2015)

We used to hit the club in the lower level and drag home skanks, skeezers and other females of low moral standing and questionable taste in men.


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

been there before , but it closed after a couple of adventures
closing mighta had something to do with doenightmares poor decision making skills


----------

